# Funny Music Parodies



## Verin Asper (Feb 18, 2010)

anyone got some funny music parodies?
this is my current fave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRQdkayp9LE


----------



## Rytes (Feb 18, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## Rytes (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXWIncZHPXQ

it's a parody of Jay Z and Lil' Wayne, i love how he makes Lil Wayne really small and slightly retarded. And the imitation on Jay is spot on!


----------

